# Bargain Book Finds (October 2013) - PLEASE, NO SELF PROMOTION



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the September 2013 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm in a hurry so I am not linking, but Dr. Seuss Kindle books that are coming out soon and prices are down to $3.99 each.

Edit to add a few links 

I Had Trouble in Getting to Solla Sollew


The Sneetches and Other Stories


The King's Stilts (as far as I know, the only Dr. Seuss book NOT written in ryhme)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My favorites were _And to Think that I Saw It on Mulberry Street_


and _The 500 Hats of Bartholomew Cubbins_


which are also both at $3.99 now.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Terry Pratchett books on sale!

Snuff (Discworld) - $1.99


The Long Earth (with Stephen Baxter) - $1.99


The Long War (with Stephen Baxter) - $1.99


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

Check out this Rock n Roll romance for only $3.99:



It was one of those mornings for newspaper-writer/photographer Hope Creswell. The alarm clock didn't go off and she cut her finger on broken glass. Not one to let such things get her down, Hope headed into her assignment meeting with excitement, only to leave it stunned. Her new assignment is to trail the sensational rock-star, Chase Hatton, for an article. Chase Hatton! No one knows the power that name holds for her. No one knows of the childhood friendship that blossomed into romance, only to abruptly die on the night of Hope's senior prom. No one knows of the ache that still fills her heart.

What starts out for Chase Hatton as an average publicity trip to Chicago suddenly becomes complicated when his manager tells him that Hope Creswell will be interviewing him in the morning. He had spent eight years trying to forget Hope, and now she would be in his penthouse in a matter of hours?

When Chase opens the door to his penthouse and finds Hope on the opposite side, his heart begins beating a rhythm the rocker has yet to capture in any of his music. The smoldering embers of their former romance are fanned by their mere proximity. Will they both be burned again? Can Hope ever trust her heart to Chase after what he did? Can Chase bear to see her walk out on him a second time? And what about Hope's boyfriend, Phillip? Where does he fit into the picture that Hope is developing?


----------



## Jannine Gallant (Oct 9, 2013)

Keeper Of My Heart by Darcy Flynn is a well-written, sweet romance. I thought it was a deal for only $2.99!


----------



## schilz (Oct 11, 2013)

A time travel romance that tells the story of a love that lasts throughout time. I found it particularly appealing because it was set in the Civil War era and I love that time period. Here's the blurb from Amazon:

Kendra Prescott, a high-powered Atlanta real estate broker, is sent to England to coax the owner to sell a beautiful cottage. Family portraits line the stairway, and Kendra finds one man, Benjamin Sheffield, fascinating. Too bad he lived almost two centuries ago.

In 1863, Benjamin Sheffield escaped England because of a trumped-up murder charge. He came to America to disappear in the vast Western frontier but was delayed by a little thing called the War Between The States.

When Kendra trips on a rock and loses consciousness, she wakes in the middle of Civil War-torn Georgia. She doesn't know what happened to the cottage, but when she sees Ben, she realizes he is the key, her only chance of returning to her own time. Trouble is, now that she's met him, she isn't sure she wants to.

Good deal at $1.99!


----------



## Alicia Dean (Jul 11, 2011)

This is an excellent romance about a princess who falls in love with a blacksmith. It's only 2.99!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Vampire Forensics: Uncovering the Origins of an Enduring Legend, by Mark Collins Jenkins, $2.79 at this posting.


----------



## Patrick C. Greene (Dec 26, 2012)

This much HORROR for only $3.99. Definitely a bargain. I've just become a fan of this author in the last year through reading her short stories. This is her debut novel and I can honestly say it is amazing. I'm a huge fan. HUGE!

FYI The page count on the Print copy I pre-ordered (it's a beautifully designed book BTW) is 340 pages. ~Jen


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

At this posting, Notorious Nineteen: A Stephanie Plum Novel by Janet Evanovich is only $3.99. The lowest price it's been up until this point has been $11.76.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you haven't discovered this great series by KB member "modwitch," Deb Geary, here's you chance. The first one in the series is available now for $0.99:

A Modern Witch


Betsy


----------

